# BGA and How To Get Rid of It



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Sadly, it appears that my 20 gallon long tank has blue green algae on the gravel, some plants, and even the bottom areas of the glass. From what I read it forms in sheets and it is both a bacteria and an algae. According to Chuck's Planted Aquarium Pages,


> It is common in two different circumstances:
> 
> In very low nitrate situations, BGA will sometimes form. It is able to get nitrogen from the air. I've seen BGA several times right near the surface, under the filter return. In this location, it can obtain nitrogen from the air. Adding Nitrate to maintain a 5-10ppm nitrate level often eliminates the BGA.
> 
> BGA has also been found to occur in situations where poor water currents in the tank result in low O2 levels in portions of the tank. In these cases, increasing water movement will often eliminate the BGA.


Assuming all this is true, I think my tank is suffering from lack of water current. I dose N-P-K and Plantex csm+b with nitrates around 10 ppm, so it isn't that. The only water current I have is from a Aquaclear 200 filter. The first question I have is, is poor water current most likely the problem? And, How can I increase water levels to get rid of the BGA?


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

To get rid of BGA, change water about 70% and then pick off as many BGA by hand and net. Then cover the tank with some black garbage bags and make sure no light enters the tank for 3-4 days. Don't worry about plants or fish, they'll be fine without and food or light. Make sure you throw in about 10ppm of nitrates before lights out. 

After 3-4 days, change the water again at about 70%, and then add nitrates (about 10ppm). This usually gets rids of the BGA


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I may do that to start to get rid of majority of the BGA, but I am also looking for a more long term solution to whatever my problem may be. Too many times I have gotten rid of other types of algae with a blackout like that, only to have it come back within a few weeks due to a flaw or two in the tank conditions.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I just started the blackout after about a 65% water change and I added nitrates. Hopefully everything will go smoothly from here on out.

I just had a thought, since the BGA is a bacteria, would the removal of light effect it much or at all. I thought that the purpose of the blackout was to kill off the algae, but would it have an effect on BGA since it is really a bacteria?


----------



## NaughtyCashew (Oct 5, 2004)

I think the blackout treatment is more for free floating algae (green water). What you need is Maracyn - just follow the directions on the package. It worked like a charm to get rid of my BGA.

You can also check other posts for Maracyn equivalency - erythromyacin, I believe. Don't bother with products like Maracyn 2 or Maracyn + both contain different active ingredients.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

dosing with nitrate might need to be a longer term solution in a planted tank with co2 injection.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

BGA:
3 Day blackout will kill it permantly if you dose KNO3.
Do 50% water change,
Turn off CO2, 
Turn lights off, cover tank with blanket's.trash bags etc. 
Add KNO3 1/2 teaspoon, turn lights/CO2 back on and add KNO3 at least 1-2x a week for then on.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Fosty said:


> I just started the blackout after about a 65% water change and I added nitrates. Hopefully everything will go smoothly from here on out.
> 
> I just had a thought, since the BGA is a bacteria, would the removal of light effect it much or at all. I thought that the purpose of the blackout was to kill off the algae, but would it have an effect on BGA since it is really a bacteria?


Simply because it's a bacteria does not mean it does not need light to survive and grow.

It's an obligate autotroph.
Has to have light to live like most plants/algae.
It's more affected by a balckout than any algae or plants.

Low NO3 and/or general neglect are the causes for it to appear.

If you address the plant's need and giev them what they need to grow, algae are seldom ever an issue.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

